

Rate my webapp - Poplytics - sammville
http://www.poplytics.com/tour/
I posted on HN yesterday and got some feedback about my web app. Most people hated the design of the UI and copy. I am a bad designer but i decided to work on it again. I would love to know if the UI and copy is better.<p>Please highlight any specific area that needs work. Thanks!
======
benologist
What's changed since _yesterday_ when you asked HN to look at your app?

~~~
sammville
The background changed. The copy changed. Most of the rounded corners were
reduced. The benefits were highlighted.

